

How much of a line of text do we need to be able to read it? - lucb1e
https://lucb1e.com/rp/js/read.html

======
lucb1e
What I gathered from some previous testers:

    
    
        562 points
        501 points x2
        461 points
        410 points
        401 points x2
    

It seems we could save almost half the line height and everyone would still
get it!

